# Dell D620 nvidea video issue



## nazlfc (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, 

I've been reading a thread titled '*Dell Latitude D620 - Fuzzy screen, even in BIOS*'

*Here I noticed a link by a poster which refferred to an nVidea chipset video issue caused by a defect in the chipset. **

http://en.community.dell.com/blogs/d...t-details.aspx

Unfortunately, I too have same problems with my Dell D620. Initially, my LCD screen became fuzzy upon which I connected my laptop to an external monitor which had worked fine for 7 to 8 months. However, this morning the signal to the monitor stopped working. I tested an older dell laptop that I have with the monitor and it worked fine to eliminate issues surrounding the external monitor. 

I have had my laptop for nearly 4 years and I am based in the UK so I am not sure whether the nVidea settlement issue will allow me to get a replacement motherboard which is the resolution. 

Please could you let me know whether dell will replace the motherboard at no cost due this nVidea defect. 

Best Regards, 

Naz
*


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

nazlfc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been reading a thread titled '*Dell Latitude D620 - Fuzzy screen, even in BIOS*'
> 
> ...


You would have to contact dell to find out. 4 years seems like the average lifespan for a lap top given the extreme amount of heat it is subjected too daily.


----------

